# Favorite rifle stock : Store



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Would love to hear where people buy their rifle stock and what their favorite style of rifle stock. ( European , classic , thumb hole sporter , etc ) .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Favorite rifle stock store ==> Boyds

I perfer classical stocks. In other words, the stock that traditionally comes with a rifle. My stomach gets kinds squeezy every time I see a sporterized 1903 or M1.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Only one I ever purchased new came from Fajen (sp), put that sucker on an ole pig of a single shot 12 ga what had a busted tenite stock. Kinda made a silk purse outa that sow's ear that Fajen stock it did.:icecream:.I don't think they are in business anymore[strongsad


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

being that I am short armed I always had my stocks either replaced or modded, and I loved my Fajen Mannlicher styles, even had one made from an 1894 swede mauser, cut it down from 26" to 20" and it was ever so sweet.

DG



poorboy said:


> Only one I ever purchased new came from Fajen (sp), put that sucker on an ole pig of a single shot 12 ga what had a busted tenite stock. Kinda made a silk purse outa that sow's ear that Fajen stock it did.:icecream:.I don't think they are in business anymore[strongsad


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Midway bought Fajen and closed them. The Fajen name is still around, maybe some old employees have it. 

I like Wenig and Boyds stocks, too.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

On centerfire rifles I like a classic stock with a cheekpiece.

I agree with Cabin. I usually like the rifle just like it comes. I like my Model 70 to like a Model 70, my 10/22 to look like a 10/22, my.........well, you get the idea.

If I want a black rifle, I'll just go buy a black rifle, and leave my others alone.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I went with a laminated thumbhole on both my ruger 10/17 ,270 WSM and on my Remington Genesis. I personally can shoot better and more stable with that type of stock. I know it isnt for everyone but I love them.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a thumb hole stock on my Pro Hunter. It came that way and I almost did not buy it becuse of it, but I love it.


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys . Now i few more place to select from and some styles of rifle stock that i was not aware .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you find a good place to get a but stock for a Ithica M37 12 ga let me know most any were i have tried is out of them. and i didn't pay that much for the gun as some places want for a new stock.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

will bring the recoil straight back and make it easier to absorb, instead of the crook type's that kick you silly.

I had a .35 Whelen in the Rem 760 Auto that kicked me till hell would not have it, with some very serious handloads. I loaded up some real bear burners and had the Fiber FIRE SITES on it, wish I still had it. Would put a thumbhole on it if they made one for it.

From my experience, other than my Marlin .45/70 cutdown, I'd like thumbholes on everything to give the the advantage of a pistol grip without the military look most pistol grip anti-assualt weapons stocks give. Might be actually cool to put a thumbhole stock on a couple of my SKS's ! ! ! 

DG


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Favorite rifle stock store ==> Boyds
> 
> I perfer classical stocks. In other words, the stock that traditionally comes with a rifle. My stomach gets kinds squeezy every time I see a sporterized 1903 or M1.


I agree with this, and even on old firearms, the patina of years of use is kinda cool to consider where this tool,has been.

I simply hate the plastic stocks, (do own a couple that came that way, and really don't like them.)

I do have an inletted, walnut Monte Carlo (spelling?) for a Reminton 722, that I picked up in a group trade, need finishing.
If intrested, PM me.


----------

